# Control remoto inalambrico de 8 canales



## wero_wire (Feb 16, 2006)

Hola a todos, tengo un grande problema pues me encargaron un control remoto inalambrico (rf) para manipular una maquina d mediciones, lo q me interesa saber es como puedo hacer el comunicado entre Tx y Rx, la distancia entre estos es min. 15m. he encontrado q hay algunos rfPIC q podrian funcionar, el problema es q no se programar PIC'S pero pus igual aprendo o si hay alguna manera diferente de hacer el control pues supongo q es mejor, no ??  
Si algun buen samaritano puede ayudarme le estaria muy agradecido o q me diera una pagina o links donde pueda saber como empezar a hacer esto estaria muy chido.
GRACIAS ...............


----------



## Piries (Feb 17, 2006)

Para comunicaciones por radiofrecuencia hechale una ojeada a los modulos RX TX de cebek o de cualquier otra compañia que los comercialice. De los rfpic no te puedo decir mucha cosa, pero por los comentarios que he oido, hay pocas herramientas de desarrollo y la gente que ha experimentado con ellos ha conseguido poco mas que quebraderos de cabeza. 

Salu2


----------



## kain589 (Feb 17, 2006)

Como dice Piries mejor olvidate de los rf-pic son bastante complicados y malos, mejor buscar un modulo de radio frecuencias, yo ahora voy a probar uno los rt4 y rr10, cuando los pruebe comento como van


----------



## wero_wire (Feb 20, 2006)

Gracias compañeros........... yo tambien ya busque y encontre unos modulos Tx y Rx por modulacion FM, si saben d alguna contra por manejarlos asi pues me gustaria saberlos de otro modo muchas gracias


----------



## juan557 (Mar 5, 2009)

pagina de la revista saber electronica, ahi hay uno de 10 canales con transistores y un integrado, nada de pic!


----------



## rojochacon (May 21, 2011)

hola juan es que vi que hace como 2 años comentaste de un control remoto de 10 canales que no necesita pic y haces referencia a la revista SABERELECTRONICA pero esta es la hora y no lo e conseguido, me podrias ayudar con una mejor referencia o pagina o volumen de la revista


----------



## killer1 (Sep 10, 2011)

chequen este link:
http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/3notas/nota04-1.htm


----------

